# Look 595 - rear brake cable question



## Rich.H (Feb 5, 2007)

I have had my 595 for a couple of months now and absolutely love it. 1000 miles down and no second thoughts at all. My two big Sportive events take place in the next few weeks and I am really looking forward to riding the Look on them.

I do, however, have one question and it concerns the rear brake cable;

My LBS set the rear brake up with a full length of outer cable from the lever, through the top tube and into the caliper. Can the center section of this outer be removed, with metal ferrules used where the outer enters / exits the top tube? No problem if it can't but it occured to me that I can remove about a foot of outer cable if possible....

Thanks

Rich


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Rich.H said:


> I have had my 595 for a couple of months now and absolutely love it. 1000 miles down and no second thoughts at all. My two big Sportive events take place in the next few weeks and I am really looking forward to riding the Look on them.
> 
> I do, however, have one question and it concerns the rear brake cable;
> 
> ...


If the housing is designed to go through the top tube I'd leave it as is. The 585 has cable stops for the rear brake the 595 does not.


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

After some head scratching i came to the conclusion metal ferrules will most certainly damage or mark your frame....stick to the whole lenth of outer cable running through your top tube like i have. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Rich.H (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I have left it as it was built up by my LBS.

"Enjoy the ride".....I do indeed:thumbsup: 

I took part in one of my major goals this past weekend, a 120 mile cyclosportive (in Wales, UK) with plenty of climbing (9000 feet) and high speed descents, as well as fast flat sections riding in a bunch. I really can't believe how any other bike could have done the job any better. Not a single ache or pain after nearly 7 hours riding - superb.

This coming weekend I have my second goal of the year, another 120 mile sportive - this time along the route of Stage 1 of the Tour De France, from London to Canterbury.

Can't wait

Cheers

Rich


----------

